# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  compress backup file

## jmaksons2

Hello, can you suggest an easy way to compress backup file. I use SQL Server 2008 R2

----------


## rmiao

Sql2k8r2 backup has compression option builtin.

----------


## jmaksons2

> Sql2k8r2 backup has compression option builtin.


And how to use this option?

----------


## rmiao

backup database db_name to .... with compression

Or you can enable it server wide with following:

sp_configure 'backup compression default', 1
reconfigure

----------

